# ABM Single String Saddle bridge, pickups, or hipshot?



## teqnick (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of people on here have experience with the hipshots, but the ABM's on the other hand may be limited to those fortunate enough to own a blackmachine..

Anyways, right now, i'm inevitably going to spend ~300 on my custom build and it would either be:

Keep the hipshot on there and get some pickups

or

Try out the ABM single string saddle bridge (ala blackmachine). 

I'm almost 100% sure that a bridge like that would effect tone more than pickups, but how much? Also, what kind of advantages/disadvantages should I expect from a bridge like that?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Dec 4, 2010)

If you got the scratch, go with ABM singles. They look cool as hell. You gotta ground each individual piece though. Keep that in mind.



teqnick said:


> I'm almost 100% sure that a bridge like that would effect tone more than pickups, but how much?


 
I really don't think you're gonna get much support on that statement...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2010)

It's an _electric_ guitar, nothing is going to have a more direct, noticeable impact on tone more than a new set of pickups, minus of course swapping the body and neck woods, even then there are some grey areas. While the type of bridge (namely materials and dimensions) can have a noticeable impact, it won't have as big an impact as the pickups. 

Unless you're going fanned, get the Hipshot, it's solid, high quality, and there is a good amount of different saddles you can use with it. The ABM is high quality, but I don't see the advantage of having individual bridge pieces on a single scale guitar, at least not for the high price tag of the ABM units.


----------



## teqnick (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, that does make sense. I figured since the bridge and saddles would control how the strings vibrate individually, so eh...You do have a whole universe of guitar related knowledge


----------



## RestorationAD (Dec 6, 2010)

I have used the ABM on a few projects. They are nice, high quality as everything ABM makes is. But I like the hipshot better. The one issue with the hipshot ABMs are grounding the bridges... without a zero fret you really have to ground each individual bridge (not fun).

Here is a shot of the ABM on my Destroyer thing...







Guitar Logistics: Super Destroyer


----------



## CD1221 (Dec 6, 2010)

RestorationAD said:


> The one issue with the hipshot is grounding the bridges... without a zero fret you really have to ground each individual bridge (not fun).




Hey there, what do you mean here? Isn't the hipshot made out of a brass body?


----------



## RestorationAD (Dec 6, 2010)

CD1221 said:


> Hey there, what do you mean here? Isn't the hipshot made out of a brass body?



Sorry... duh meant the ABMs. fixed.


----------

